# Accu-Check Combo (Roche) anybody on this? I will be in 16 days!!!



## Shelb1uk (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi all...

I am getting my pump in 16 days and getting pretty damn nervous now!!!

Am hoping someone is on the same pump I'm getting to give some advice?? General pump advice is welcome too tho, scared.com!!!!


----------



## tracey w (Dec 1, 2009)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi all...
> 
> I am getting my pump in 16 days and getting pretty damn nervous now!!!
> 
> Am hoping someone is on the same pump I'm getting to give some advice?? General pump advice is welcome too tho, scared.com!!!!



Hello, ive been on this pump for almost 3 months now and its fantastic. I love the wireless remote, life is so much easier and the best thing is that overall my numbers are much more stable and I feel so much better without my numbers being all over the place. Nothing to be nervous about.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 1, 2009)

Thank you...feel loads better now!!! Just a massive change, bet I'l end up injecting by mistake hehehe!!!

Glad its made a difference to you


----------



## Rainbow (Dec 1, 2009)

Hi,  I just want to say I'll be watching your progress with eyes wide open if that's ok!?  I'm some way behind you but if I'm successful in my request for a pump I'll be using the Accu Chek Combo too.

 I know how you're feeling, my case hasn't even gone before the pump panel yet and I'm really nervous yet prematurely excited about pump life.  

I think it will be a case of one day and one step at a time. My take is they wouldn't let us loose with one if they didnt think we had the knowledge base or the desire and ability to cope/ adjust.

Keep wishing the days away and try not to self combust before then!!


----------



## Steff (Dec 1, 2009)

hi shell

happy pumping and you must come back and write about your experiences with it


----------



## sofaraway (Dec 1, 2009)

My friend Clare has this pump, she is registered here but doesn't post. http://www.diabetessupport.co.uk/boards/member.php?u=1127 
There is a link to her blog on her profile which has some pump stuff on it, I'm sure she wouldn't mind you contacting her.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 1, 2009)

Thats fine Rainbow, no worries, and Nikki don't worry I will blog my lil heart out about it on here...u lot are gonna have to look after me if I freak out hahaha!!!

Thanks for the tip too Nikki, I'l contact her :0)

16 days to go arrrggghhh!!!!!!!


----------



## Viki (Dec 1, 2009)

Its exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Freddie99 (Dec 1, 2009)

Viki said:


> Its exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



You're telling me! I'm getting all worked up about tomorrow's pump clinic. More to the point, I've got some stuff about pumps and CGM's from Medtronic. Makes for good reading!

Tom


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 1, 2009)

You will all be fine, this is just the best thing ever.  Pumping is great.  Give it a few weeks or however long and you will never look back.

There are a few of us here who can help you all.   We may have experience in different pumps but they all have the same rules and are much of a muchness.

Tom I am so made up for you, I think I have 'known' you a while now and have been dying to get you pumping and the time is nearly here.

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 10, 2009)

One weeeeeekkkkkkk till my pump...soooo nervous now!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2009)

How exciting for you.

Jessica started pumping three years ago on 14 December, near Christmas but it was fine, we had no problems and I'm sure you will be the same as well.


----------



## Shelb1uk (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks Adrienne, thats the other thing that I'm getting it so near to crimbo!

Glad to hear your daughter is doing so well...which pump does she have?

xxxxx


----------



## Adrienne (Dec 10, 2009)

She has the Medtronic real time pump 522, the one with the CGMS attached.
We love it and we love Medtronic.  

You will love yours as well.   Everyone becomes very attached (literally in most cases) to their own make and company, they are all much of a muchness and do the same things and the thinking behind them in the same which is why we can all still help each other.


----------



## jan7 (Jan 28, 2010)

My accu chek combo arrived yesterday, being started with saline on 11th feb, insulin on 15th would love to know how you're getting on. Still have concerns about where to wear it especially at night. Any tips for the first week?
Jan x


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2010)

jan7 said:


> My accu chek combo arrived yesterday, being started with saline on 11th feb, insulin on 15th would love to know how you're getting on. Still have concerns about where to wear it especially at night. Any tips for the first week?
> Jan x



Welcome to the forum Jan wish you all the luck with the pump , Shell will be along soom hopefully to help you out meantime have a good browse around the site x


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

Hi Jan...

Good to find a fellow accu check combo pal!

I wear my pump in my bra, on the side sort of under my arm....in bed i just put the pump in a phone sock and throw it in the bed and believe it or not it follows me around! I was worried about this to start with too, but trust me you soon get used to wearing it  Also make sure you lock the keys on the pump, it can't come to any harm then!

I found it all quite emotional in my first week as is a pretty big change, but its all positive, just have to adapt. If you can take a few days off work to devote time to the switch over, I wish I'd done that looking back, plus I got mine the week before xmas so was a bit stressful!

A pump is hard work (which I'm sure you will know) but sooooo worth it, in my mere 6 weeks of pumping my levels have significantly stabilised and I feel sooo much better in myself. I would say it took me about 10 days to adapt to the pump and get used to everything.

Trying to think what other first week advice I have...if you have any trouble with air bubbles in the pump there is a great technique called 'degassing' which has helped me loads, there's a video of how to do it on you tube, I can find the link if you need it. Some ppl get air bubbles and some don't so hopefully you wont 

Prob sounds crazy but I have named my pump poppy hehe, have you thought of a name?

I love Poppy and could talk about pumps all day, do you have any particular questions or concerns?

Starting a pump is daunting, but I cant rem life without it now and would NEVER give it back and thats only 6 weeks in


----------



## jan7 (Jan 28, 2010)

My work colleague decided i should call it Horace! Just looking for a name for the meter now.
Just unpacked everything in the box to see what was there. The Bra option seems quite good idea, strange question but did you need to alter the size of bra (34 to 36!) Do you use any of the computer programmes to download your info If so which one?

Glad to hear that you wouldn't go back, fills me with confidence.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 28, 2010)

jan7 said:


> My work colleague decided i should call it Horace! Just looking for a name for the meter now.
> Just unpacked everything in the box to see what was there. The Bra option seems quite good idea, strange question but did you need to alter the size of bra (34 to 36!) Do you use any of the computer programmes to download your info If so which one?
> 
> Glad to hear that you wouldn't go back, fills me with confidence.



Hi Jan, I don't pump but just wanted to welcome you to the forum - please keep us updated with your progress with horace!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

I love the name Horace, hopefully Poppy and Horace can meet one day  hehehe!!!

At first i tried putting poppy in the middle of my bra (sorry boys for the bra speak haha) but it wasn't comfortable, i put it on the outer side of the pad under my arm...re sizes i have managed to just wear my bras on the loosest fastening on the back and they have been fine, just see how it is for you I guess. You can get all sorts of pouches and pockets though, just need to find what works for you..might make an interesting thread in here actually i.e. where do you wear your pump?????


----------



## Steff (Jan 28, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> I love the name Horace, hopefully Poppy and Horace can meet one day  hehehe!!!
> 
> At first i tried putting poppy in the middle of my bra (sorry boys for the bra speak haha) but it wasn't comfortable, i put it on the outer side of the pad under my arm...re sizes i have managed to just wear my bras on the loosest fastening on the back and they have been fine, just see how it is for you I guess. You can get all sorts of pouches and pockets though, just need to find what works for you..might make an interesting thread in here actually i.e. where do you wear your pump?????



DO IT DO IT


----------



## Viki (Jan 28, 2010)

Shelley, I shall wait for your new thread before replying


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jan 28, 2010)

the new thread is there peeps  x


----------



## dobbomaster (Jun 6, 2010)

jan7 said:


> My accu chek combo arrived yesterday, being started with saline on 11th feb, insulin on 15th would love to know how you're getting on. Still have concerns about where to wear it especially at night. Any tips for the first week?
> Jan x


WHAT ARE THE SMALLEST BOLUS AND BASAL RATES
LIKE .01/.1 UNIT ECT


----------



## lea harwood (Jun 10, 2010)

*accu-check nerves*

my partner has had the pump for 2 years and its the bext thing that happened.  Used to have paramedics weekly but only twice in last 2 years!  Its been a blessing! x


----------



## Mark Husler (Jun 11, 2010)

I went on to the Accu ChekCombo in October last year - absolutely brilliant as far as I am concerned!! I thought that DAFNE changed my life but nowhere near as much as the pump. A real life-changer.
I don't know any other pumps from a first hand point of view but I'm really pleased with Accu Chek and especially with the bluetooth connection. Just makes life so convenient.

Good luck with it - I'm sure you'll love it.


----------



## bex123 (Jun 14, 2010)

hi , ive just got connected today but all the getting started bit and all kit tests etc i have blogged i will update my blog later to actually being attached lol , but its like my guide to starting the pump , have a look might be some help to u , plus im on the same pump u will be getting


----------



## Northerner (Jun 14, 2010)

bex123 said:


> hi , ive just got connected today but all the getting started bit and all kit tests etc i have blogged i will update my blog later to actually being attached lol , but its like my guide to starting the pump , have a look might be some help to u , plus im on the same pump u will be getting



Hi Bex, just to let you know that this is a 'resurrected' thread - Shelley got her pump last December! Someone posted a reply, not realising it was an old thread and others have followed. Shelley could probably give you a few pointers though! 

p.s. Good luck with the pump! I will be following your blog!


----------



## Shelb1uk (Jun 14, 2010)

bex123 said:


> hi , ive just got connected today but all the getting started bit and all kit tests etc i have blogged i will update my blog later to actually being attached lol , but its like my guide to starting the pump , have a look might be some help to u , plus im on the same pump u will be getting



Hi bex, yes i started this thread in 2009, been pumping for 6 months now and I love it  am here if you wanna chat xxx


----------



## bex123 (Jun 14, 2010)

Shelb1uk said:


> Hi bex, yes i started this thread in 2009, been pumping for 6 months now and I love it  am here if you wanna chat xxx



doh! lol should have noticed from the signature hehe , never mind , nice 2 know we all go through the same feelings coming up 2 pump start though


----------

